# Dell e510: Can I Upgrade to Dual Core?



## AnotherDay (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I bought my Dell E510 in 2005, at the time I had a Pentium 4 650 (3.4Ghz), X600 SE 256MB, 4x256MB RAM.

I've recently begun upgrading my system for today's games (Bioshock, etc), so I've bought 2x1GB RAM, and I'm waiting on UPS to deliver my Radeon HD 3870 512MB and a 450W power supply (since the case came with 305W). My concern right now is whether I can upgrade my processor.


*What I Want to Upgrade To:

I want to get a more powerful 64-bit processor, preferably Pentium D or Core Duo. Please let me know what the best processors are that I can buy for my motherboard, and if they will be sizeable performance increases for gaming.*​

My current processor is a Pentium 4 650 LGA-775 with 800FSB. I'm unsure of what my motherboard is. It has Model Connely written on it, as well as E187242.

*Dell's System Info (doesn't factor in the new RAM & Video Card):*

System Type: Dimension 5150/E510
Ship Date: 12/2/2005
Dell IBU: Americas

Quantity Parts # Part Description

0 149DF INFORMATION..., PREPARATION MATERIAL..., DEVIATION..., PRECISION WORKSTATION..., INCREASE..., #2
0 4X388 INSTRUCTION..., PREP-MTL, DEVIATION..., DIMENSION..., INCREASE..., NUMBER...
1 W8404 PROCESSOR..., 80547, PENTIUM 4 PRESCOTT DT..., 650, SKT-T, MALE...
1 N6250 KEYBOARD..., 104, UNITED STATES..., UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., MULTI-MEDIA..., LITEON..., LEAD FREE...
1 C8649 KIT..., MOUSE..., UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., 2BTN, LEAD FREE..., OPTICAL..., PRIMAX ELECTRONICS LTD...
4 D6492 DUAL IN-LINE MEMORY MODULE..., 256, 533, 32X64, 8, 240, 1RX16
1 X2749 MODEM..., V.92, DATA FAX..., INTERNAL..., DONNY..., DELL AMERICAS ORGANIZATION...
1 D9934 ASSEMBLY..., COMPACT DISK READ WRITE/DIGITAL VIDEO DISK DRIVE COMBO..., 48X, HALF HEIGHT..., HITACHI LG DATA STORAGE..., CHASSIS 2005...
1 C6173 ASSEMBLY..., CABLE..., AUDIO, 10P, FRONT..., MATRIX,SMITH,MINI TOWER...
1 F7710 CARD (CIRCUIT)..., MULTI-MEDIA..., AUDIO..., SB0467, LEAD FREE...
1 UC946 CARD (CIRCUIT)..., GRAPHICS..., 256, RADEON..., X600, MRMGA+
1 6X215 HARD DRIVE..., 250G, NATIVE COMMAND QUEUEING..., 7.2K, 8M, LEAD FREE..., MXT-SA
1 CD940 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., WORDPERFECT..., 12, PLUS-TRIAL
1 TC400 KIT..., SOFTWARE..., MCAF-SCTY, 6.0, COMPACT DISK DRIVE..., ENGLAND/ENGLISH...
1 WD420 CABLE..., UNIVERSAL SERIAL BUS..., D4B-10, IJ-LJ, LIGHT..., BLACK...

*Further info, from Current Systems:*

Computer Model Dell DM051
BIOS Vendor Dell Inc.
BIOS Version A02
BIOS Date 10-13-05
Windows Version Microsoft Windows XP Professional


*Lastly, Everest:

--------[ EVEREST Ultimate Edition ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

Version EVEREST v4.50.1330
Benchmark Module 2.3.224.0
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Report Wizard
Computer XY
Generator AnotherDay
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2008-03-24
Time 01:52


*--------[ Summary ]-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* Computer:*
Computer Type ACPI Multiprocessor PC
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition
OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer 7.0.5730.13 (IE 7.0)
DirectX 4.09.00.0904 (DirectX 9.0c)
Computer Name XY
User Name AnotherDay
SMTP E-mail Address 
Logon Domain XY
Date / Time 2008-03-24 / 01:52

*Motherboard:*
CPU Type Intel Pentium 4 650, 3400 MHz (17 x 200)
Motherboard Name Dell Dimension 5150/E510
Motherboard Chipset Intel Lakeport-G i945G
System Memory 2048 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
DIMM1: Kingston 9905399-003.A00LF 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
DIMM2: Kingston 9905399-003.A00LF 1 GB DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM (5-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (4-4-4-12 @ 266 MHz) (3-3-3-9 @ 200 MHz)
BIOS Type Phoenix (10/13/05)

* Display:*
Video Adapter ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series Secondary (256 MB)
Video Adapter ATI Radeon X300/X550/X1050 Series (256 MB)
3D Accelerator ATI Radeon X600 (RV370)
Monitor Dell P991 [19" CRT] (8376TC08URA9)

* Multimedia:*
Audio Adapter Creative CA20K1 X-Fi Xtreme Fidelity Audio Processor

* Storage:*
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB Serial ATA Storage Controllers - 27C0
IDE Controller Intel(R) 82801GB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Storage Controller NoteBurn Virtual CD-RW SCSI Controller
Storage Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Storage Controller SCSI/RAID Host Controller
Disk Drive Maxtor 7L250S0 (250 GB, 7200 RPM, SATA)
Optical Drive CD-ROM Drive
Optical Drive  FX4659S CHQ850T SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive GL5121H ILT670D SCSI CdRom Device
Optical Drive Memorex DVD-ROM 210L v1
SMART Hard Disks Status OK

* Partitions:*
C: (NTFS) 233609 MB (11604 MB free)
Total Size 228.1 GB (11.3 GB free)

* Input:*
Keyboard HID Keyboard Device
Mouse HID-compliant mouse

* Network:*
Primary IP Address 192.168.1.145
Primary MAC Address 00-12-3F-A5-77-32
Network Adapter Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection (192.168.1.145)
Modem Intel(R) 537EP V9x DF PCI Modem

* Peripherals:*
Printer HP PSC 1600 series (Copy 1)
Printer Auto HP OfficeJet R45
Printer Fax
Printer Intuit Internal Printer
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB1 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - USB Universal Host Controller [A-1]
USB2 Controller Intel 82801GB ICH7 - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-1]
USB Device Generic USB Hub
USB Device USB Composite Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device
USB Device USB Human Interface Device

* DMI:*
DMI BIOS Vendor Dell Inc.
DMI BIOS Version A02
DMI System Manufacturer Dell Inc.
DMI System Product Dell DM051
DMI System Version 
DMI System Serial Number JY0BX81
DMI System UUID 44454C4C-59001030-8042CAC0-4F583831
DMI Motherboard Manufacturer Dell Inc.
DMI Motherboard Product 0RD203
DMI Motherboard Version 
DMI Motherboard Serial Number ..CN6986158A0CE4.
DMI Chassis Manufacturer Dell Inc.
DMI Chassis Version 
DMI Chassis Serial Number JY0BX81
DMI Chassis Asset Tag 
DMI Chassis Type Mini Tower


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

OEM machines (dell, gateway, HP etc etc etc) are designed to be very focused and limited in upgradabilty. The problem being they neuter the bios for there motherboards; then only their original spec is supported

you will need to get a new motherboard and case if you want to upgrade to a decent gaming machine

nice video card, but 450 watt PSU is very marginal only the most high quality 450 watt power supply will take that load, unfortunately; the cost of such a unit is on par with a quality 550 watt unit

In your shoes I would re-thing your situtaion, dont open the 450 when you get it, send it back and get an OCZ 600 watt or Corsair VX-550 watt

or cooleremaster real power pro 550 or even bigger >>>>> bigger never hurts the power supply only delivers what the rig needs

a bigger power supply will also make sure you can bring it forward for your next build


as for CPU

you will need a new motherboard and case >>>> dell cases only accept the unusual sized dell motherboards


you can get bargain boards and cases from Mwave.com / click on refurbished / then click on component catagory

example = coolermaster centurion case for $34.00 is a bargain

thermaltake toughpower 700 watt for $76.00 is a steal

dont get suckered into the other cheap PSU's they have listed >>>> they are trash

there are some super deals on motherboards too >>>>> look for an asus P5 model those will take pentium D's and the newest conroe's

the asus boards have great bios support and dont limit your configurations and future upgrades to antyhing within its reasonable lifespan 

thats funny :laugh: lifespan of a computer is almost shorter than the lifespan of a mosquito :laugh:


----------



## AnotherDay (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey thanks, Linderman

I mailed back the crappy Eagle Tech power supply and went to Fry's to buy a Coolermaster 550W. I should be fine, my gfx card suggests 405W system, and i added up the wattage under Everest and it shows that I'll run a healthy 100 watt surplus.

I was actually informed that if I upgrade my BIOS, I can upgrade to a Pentium D. So the best processor I can stick in my system would be a Pentium D 960 3.4Ghz Dual Core. I don't really have the money right now to upgrade my system altogether. I was wondering, will I experience a decent performance increase switching from a P4 650 3.4Ghz single core HT enabled to a P4 D 960 3.4Ghz dual core? I guess I'm wondering if its worth just throwing in a quick fix so this system can survive the year until I upgrade to a C2D system next year, when prices are down and I have more dough.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

if it worth it depends on what you do with your system / if you are gaming then; hell yes if you like to multi task then; hell yes

its nice to be able to run an anti spyware scan while you are doping other things in a program

look on ebay for used pentium D's you dont need to go right to the last edge of the D's to get a worthy performance improvement


any of the 9XX cpu's will give a great result

both cores can also team up on a single application >>> say if your cores are both 3.2 ghz and you are running a demanding application, then both cores will team up to produce about the effective speed of 4 ghz maybe a tad more

they dont actually double like some fellas think they do, the second core will lend a hand generally about 25% of its speed will be used before other things in your system get botlenecked, like the ram or video card

yes, its worth upgrading

then you can begin to stash parts away for a core-2 D system over the course of the next year >>>> as you are stashing leave the motherboard and cpu for last then you can find out whats the latest and greatest before you buy

I would stash away the case, dvd rom drive, video card, ram sticks, hard drives, 750 watt PSU first then grab the mobo and cpu last

enjoy, it can be alot of fun 


BTW: I would have got a 750 watt if I were in your shoes, then when you upgrade you could bring the PSU forward >>>> ohhh well not a biggie


----------



## Xyybyral (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm also currently using a Dimension E510 and I'm curious as to whether the Coolermaster will fit perfectly or not.

Let me know if it does okay A.D?

And yes linderman, I'd get the bigger PSU as you suggested, but I know the Dell cases are tricky and I didn't wantto order an expensive PSU to be stuck with it.

I also dont' have enough cash to build a new machine right now but whatever GPU I buy now when I buy the PSU will go into the new machine when I put it up next year.

Then I'll put back in this ATI card and this current PSU and see if I can donate this old Dell machine to someone less well-off than I.


----------



## AnotherDay (Mar 24, 2008)

It fit perfectly.

I wasn't sure if it would at first, so I checked the dimensions on E510 replacement PSU's. When I checked inside my case, I noticed there was about half an inch of width that was still available with my PSU inside, so I added that to the dimensions, then looked around for PSUs that were within those dimensions. I don't recall seeing any PSU's that wouldn't fit. The main limitation for the case is the motherboards, the PSUs are fine.


As for dual-core, after checking prices, I've decided I'm just going to wait for C2D prices to come down a little, and then I'm buying a barebone system (case + mobo + cpu) and using my system parts to round it out.


----------



## lukasware (Apr 8, 2008)

make sure you upgrade your BIOS to A07 before you do anything. I bought a used mobo on ebay and it came with A02 bios...and it will not boot my newer processor that works perfectly with A04, A05, and A07 bios. So now I need an older (prolly non-dual core) processor like the one you have...wanna sell your old CPU?


----------

